# All of my hauls back to october, plus Xmas gifts!! :)



## jennyfee (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys! I've had maaaaany hauls since October yet haven't posted any of them... Time to catch up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bonus: my lovely Xmas gifts, courtesy of the bf and my mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Here's my first haul... After the jump is a detailed look at all of the glitter/pigments













































BTW those are L.A. Splash Cosmetics LE Eye Sparkle & Glitter Splash which was released over the holidays. I got them in "Prune Doré" and "Éclatant"

This is my Elegant Double Luminous Lip in 15.





This is Elegant lipstick in 453. 





NYX e/s in Golden Dune.





Ardell Elegant Eyes in "Enchanting".





2. Xmas GIFTS!!!

Lise Watier Poudre Folle in "Folie Blanche" and "Folie Pomme" and Annabelle loose powder in "Azure".





L'Oréal H.I.P. cream eyeliner in black





Lise Watier "Sunshine" glitter e/l





Lise Watier 24 carat gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Maybelline mineral lipstick in Healthy Rose





Lise Watier MagniFix (just like Fix +) smells like white tea!! yummmyyyyy





Global View




Also includes:
Vichy Thermal Spa Water Spray (love!!)
Lise Watier Eye Brow Pencil in "Châtain"
Lise Watier Eye Shine in "Peacock"
Lise Watier Eye Shine in "Jungle"
Lise Watier Black Stars pencil in "Black Teal"(black with tiny teal flecks soooo pretty)

That's it for my hauls, hope u guys enjoyed!

Any questions feel free to ask!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Janie


----------



## jennyfee (Jan 4, 2009)

and i can't believe i forgot to add this!!! Isn't it pretty?? It smells delicious, and every time I wear it people ask if i've been playing outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's LE, I definitely need to get some back ups!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 5, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 5, 2009)

great haul ! enjoy


----------



## crystalclear (Jan 5, 2009)

You've a load of really gorgeous things (esp. lovin' the glitters and the blush). Enjoy!


----------

